# PROBLEM with FOXPRO????



## prairiewolf

As you may know I am (maybe) thinking of getting a Foxpro (wildfire or hellfire). I called Foxpro to discuss comparison of the 2 units. Surprising results. which I will get into later on my previous post "asking advice". My problem is Foxpro told me they wouldnt honor the warranty if I bought one from the link in the other post (bowhunting outlet.com). They said they were not an authorized dealer. I asked how did they get all of your units and accessories to sell? Wouldnt answer the question!!!! I know Mathews doesnt sell wholesale to companies that wont keep the price they want their bows sold for, thats their choice. But if you sell your product wholesale and dont get a signed contract to use a specific price you should not be able to say that you wont honor a warranty! It is the free enterprize system if you want to make less on a product, that is and should be your choice. I have contacted the above company telling them what I have found out and hope they respond. I also told Foxpro that I was contacting them. It probably will hurt my own process of buying the unit at the low price( I kinda think the company will raise their price). If that is so Foxpro will forever be off my list!! They shouldnt sell to companies(just to make money) and not get some type of aggrement on how they expect the price to be listed. I still think it is wrong to price fix!!


----------



## BondCoCoyote

That is surprising to say the least! I would have thought they have to honor the warranty no matter who sells it as long as it new. Is that even legal? I wonder what the BBB thinks of that?


----------



## BondCoCoyote

I was just looking at them again on bowhunting outlet.com and it says it comes with a one year warranty....are they warranting it or Foxpro?


----------



## prairiewolf

The hellfire says a 5 yr warranty, I am waiting to hear from them to see what they say. Foxpro also mentioned Amazon and said they would not honor any bought through them either.


----------



## Antlerz22

There it is capitalism at its worst. Going to have to name them FoxNo.


----------



## Weasel

Foxpro won't answer the question because no matter what they say, the naysayers will call BS or somebody will try to file a frivilous lawsuit.

Well, I'm not connected to Foxpro other than being one moderator on their forums. I'll tell ya why I "think" <---(my safety net) they won't honor the warranty if a caller isn't bought from an authorized dealer. Don't get me wrong. I am speaking for myself, not Foxpro!

There have been instances of callers being stolen, then sold on other sites. (fact)
An unauthorized dealer can take in repaired or broken units and sell them as new.
Returned callers can be sold as new.
There is a probability of clones being sold as genuine Foxpro callers.

Foxpro is very protective of their customers, dealers and products. They hold authorized dealers to a high standard in order to assure the customer gets the best product and service. If you want the best, be sure you are buying from an authorized dealer or from Foxpro direct. They can give you the best help and suggestions. If you buy from someone else can you say with confidence that you aren't getting a Chinese made clone or a repaired caller?

Getting a "better" price on the wrong product isn't much of a bargain. If you want to save some money, keep an eye out for sales or buy a Foxpro Factory reconditioned caller. That's what I have and I am more than happy with it. They go through them from one end to the other and they are good as new.

Despite of what it looks like on the surface, I can tell you that Foxpro is a first rate, honest, generous, upstanding company. This comes from years of personal experience with them. Personally I will spend more to get a genuine new caller from an authorized dealer or do as I have in the past. The reconditioned callers are a real bargain.


----------



## youngdon

Well phrased Weasel.


----------



## prairiewolf

I agree with everything you said Weasel, but what if Foxpro did sell wholesale to a company, they should still honor their warranty.Most companies that sell someones elses product always state for warranty work they must contact the manufacturer. I have a cabinet shop and sell manufactured cabinets as well as custom. The manufactured cabinets have a warranty, any defect I send it back for replacement, if I were to try and cheat. I am sure the company would stop their association with me.I am sure this is how Foxpro would handle what you described also. Anyway I have someone checking this out and I hope the other store responds , if not they could be trying to pull something like you suggest.


----------

